# Car repair recommendations



## cymrukid (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, my Renault Duster has something stuck in the blower motor causing it to make a loud clicking noise.

Can anyone personally recommend a good car repair place in Abu Dhabi / Mussafah please?


----------



## Desi09 (Feb 22, 2017)

cymrukid said:


> Hi, my Renault Duster has something stuck in the blower motor causing it to make a loud clicking noise.
> 
> Can anyone personally recommend a good car repair place in Abu Dhabi / Mussafah please?


cymrukid, did you manage to find someone to sort the issue out?


----------

